
Ask HN: How to save comments that I upvote? - textread
Do I need a minimum karma or something to have upvoted comments save into:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;saved?id=<i>userid</i>&amp;comments=t<p>For me nothing shows up at the above url
======
pascalmahe
I'm seeing my upvoted comments through the URL even though the "saved" link
doesn't appear on my status bar (top bar ? I don't know how it's called). I
have 47 karma at the time of posting this.

As an aside, I love HN, it's full of good respectful discussions about topics
I care about, but sometimes I feel it needs a tutorial about the actual
features of the site. Like with this much karma you can upvote, with this much
you can downvote...

Does it tie in with the site's hacker audience? Something like "Smart people
will figure it out"? Maybe it's to prevent users from gaming the system by
targeting a specific level of rights...

~~~
DanBC
The saved link should appear in your profile, when you click your username.

~~~
pascalmahe
Oh right, thanks. :)

I mistook it for a link along with "new" "threads" "comments" as the title,
"saved", appeared next to it.

------
DanBC
Are you using the correct case? That URL -the username part- is case
sensitive.

~~~
textread
Yes, I am using the correct case.

------
textread
edit from OP: this is resolved

The up-voted comments are now showing up at above url I don't know why it was
not working earlier

